# Ulta Free Sample Choices



## Adrigirl81 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just went to the online checkout on the Ulta website and noticed that now instead of choosing 3 individual samples, you have to pick from three options: 3 Piece Fragrance Sampler, 3 Piece Skincare Sampler, or 3 Piece Variety Sampler.  Not sure how I feel about having to blindly choose samples.  Hmmmm.  




  Not sure how long they have been doing this, since I haven't ordered from Ulta recently.  At least they're free...but I still like to pick!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 5, 2012)

That does suck. : Part of the fun is to be able to pick the samples you want... on sephora they always have samples, but do they know you wouldn't prefer trying such and such perfume over another, even if there are so many perfumes?

If that's the case, I'd go for perfumes. They're always the most expensive of the samples, and I'd just resell them on ebay if that were the case. Mwuhaha.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered for the first time ever (no ulta near me) and I just received my parcel today with the samples I chose. If it's any consulation, I wouldn't mind this option if they sent out a sample beauty bag with every order over $35... My sample bag was AWESOME, more exciting than the products I ordered! It made my birchbox look sad lol. That bag plus the 3 samples, I was on cloud 9! I'm a sucker for these types of things.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 8, 2012)

How big are the samples they send you?


----------



## Kelli (Aug 1, 2013)

I just recently made my first purchase from Ulta and I liked the samples I got. I chose the Ulta brand choice and got a small face wash sample, a lotion sample that is 2 oz, which is one once smaller than a Bath &amp; Body Works mini (so good size for a "sample") and a full size eyeshadow! (it was in a really great shade, Golden Olive I believe). I really loved that I got that eyeshadow free, that alone made it worthwhile, since it isn't even sample sized. Very happy when I opened it up and saw that as one of the "samples". They also put 2 or 3 of the paper perfume samples in my box.


----------



## turtlegirl2 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been a huge ULTA fan for years...I'm a Platinum Rewards member and get free samples all the time! The trick is to wait until they offer some amazing GWP (gift with purchase), which they do frequently, and place your order then. Also look for items that have a bonus gift with purchase and you can double up!

For example, here's my latest haul from ULTA:





The only two things that I actually purchased are the Tarte Brazilliance Self-Tanner and the Miracle Skin Transformer concealer.

I ordered during a 'Free Beauty Bag with $50 purchase' event, AND the Miracle Skin concealer came with a 'Free 3-Piece Flawless Skin Set with any purchase.' Plus their usual small offering of samples that you can choose from. I got 3 little foil packets with the Variety Sampler that I chose.

There are some amazing things that came in the free beauty bag, Ojon hair products, Catwalk dry shampoo, Pacifica Body lotion, and lots more. And even better, I had a 20% off coupon, plus $30 in reward dollars...so my $77 order came to about $30 bucks!


----------



## Kelli (Aug 6, 2013)

I placed my order when they were doing a free Clinique perfume sample bottle with ANY purchase, plus used the $3.50 of $10, so even with shipping I paid about $15 for everything (2 nyx lipsticks, a lip liner &amp; 2 ulta shadows, plus all the samples). I really like that even though I didn't pay for the $35 perfume sample, I was given rewards points for it!! I was surprised when my account showed 42 points instead of the 8 or so I was expecting.


----------

